# عيد صعود كليةالطهر امنا كلنا العدرا مريم



## grges monir (21 أغسطس 2009)

`]عيد انتقال سيدتنا مريم العذراء إلى السماء، انه العيد الذي نريد ان نعيّده اليوم إكراما لأمنا مريم، التي تحتل مكانة كبيرة، لا في قلوبنا نحن فقط، بل في حياة الكنيسة على مر العصور. فاليوم نحتفل بذكرى انتقال أمنا العذراء إلى السماء بالنفس والجسد، لتتربع عرش الحب في القلوب إلى جانب ابنها، الملك الإلهي...

`تؤكد الكنيسة على أن انتقال مريم هو بالنفس والجسد تأكيداً على أنها دخلت المجد السماوي منذ ساعة وفاتها، فالله الذي ختارها ا لن يتركها ترى فساد الموت. فكما أن الله أقام ربنا يسوع من بين الأموات وأصعده إلى السماء وأجلسه عن يمينه وأعلنه مسيحا وربّا، مفتتحا به عهدا يعلن فيه الله أمانته تجاه أتقيائه وأصفيائه...
هكذا كان الأمر مع مريم العذراء التي شاركت يسوع في حياته الإنسانية بأمانة منقطعة النظير، فكان لابد أن تشاركه في المجد السماوي. والكنيسة التي ترى في مريم الإنسانة الأمينة المطيعة لله، التي اشتركت مع يسوع في حياته الأرضية، فلائق بها أن تشترك معه في المجد السماوي... والكنيسة، بهذا، تشير إلى أن هذا هو مصير كل من يؤمن بيسوع المسيح، فعيد انتقال مريم العذراء إلى السماء هو انعكاس لقيامة يسوع المسيح، وهو في ذات الوقت إشارة إلى المجد الذي ينتظر المؤمنين بربنا يسوع والأمناء له. فما علينا إلاّ أن نعيش حياتنا ودعوتنا فيها بذات الأمانة التي عاشتها مريم... في كل ما نعمله ونقوله بلطف وخدمة وفرح وتسليم كلي لذواتنا لله أبينا... آمين


----------



## mero_engel (21 أغسطس 2009)

*كل سنه والجميع بخير *
*وبركه امنا العذراء مريم تكون معانا جميعا امين*
*ميرررسي يا جرجس*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أغسطس 2009)

*سلام لكي ايتها المنعم عليها 
الرب معك 
مباركه انتي في المساء
( لو 1 : 28 )

كل سنه وانتوا والمنتدي بالف خير​*


----------



## zezza (22 أغسطس 2009)

بركة صلواتها و شفاعتها تكون مع جميعنا 
بجد احنا عايشيين بصلواتها و طلباتها عننا 
شكرا يا جرجس على الموضوع الجميل 
ربنا يباركك و كل سنة و انت طيب


----------



## grges monir (30 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسى ليكم اصدقائى على مروركم الجميل وتعليقاتكم التى اثرت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------

